# error creating flash file



## burn (Aug 18, 2003)

i found a flash image gallery
the file pulls images off of a xml file that is stored in the same folder as the swf file

what i would like to do is pull the images off of a remote xml file
ie the file will be stored locally on my machine and the images pulled from
http://getitgotitgiveitaway.com/screensaver/photos.xml

i was told to edit the last line in the actionscript file
which is located here
http://getitgotitgiveitaway.com/screensaver/gallery.as

when i do that, and publish the swf file i get this error

: Line 49: The class or interface 'Fuse' could not be loaded.
var f:Fuse = new Fuse();

Total ActionScript Errors: 1 Reported Errors: 1

this is my first time messing with flash... so i have no idea what i am doing.... could some one help me out?
the as fla and swf file is in this directory along with the images anf xml files 
http://getitgotitgiveitaway.com/screensaver/


----------



## burn (Aug 18, 2003)

this was an error with the fuse extension.... it has been resolved


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

You should mark this thread solved so people will know it's solved. To do this, go to the top of the thread, click thread tools, and select Solved.


----------

